# Ideal Male Body



## pinkfawn

Also around 6'2"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paty

'Nuff said.


----------



## Highbinder

Here's a 3D scan of Discophoros. The statue looks looks like this: 
* *













 I have 3D printed it, but I need someone to fix the following issues: there is no opening between the arms and the abdomen -- it's just solid marble (as you can see from the picture of the statue), the discus in his hand throws off some measurements, and the stump-like think he's sitting/leaning on covers some of his, for the lack of a better word, ass. I am extremely unskilled in Zbrush and Mudbox. Is there anyone out there who can get rid of the stump, discus and marble between the arms and abdomen and reconstruct the covered parts of the body one would have to make visible by fixing this? The changes can be made directly to the model. I'd be extremely appreciative, as would so many others viewing this thread. Please message me if you have any specific questions.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Seems I can't load the file, maybe it's too data-heavy for my pc. Did you save it in mm?


----------



## Penny

Highbinder said:


> Ok I know what many of you think when you see this title. "There's no such thing! Everyone has their own preferences. That's what makes this world such a beautiful place :crying: ." Or something along those lines.
> 
> But societies throughout history have clearly defined what they saw as the ideal for their time periods. These definitions are so clear in fact that historians have even pinpointed the ideals for females in past time periods (3,000 Years Of Perfect Figures: The Ideal Women’s Body From Ancient Egypt To Today – EMGN).
> 
> Ideals for men have been just as apparent, but because of humankind's nature to value female aesthetic beauty over male aesthetic beauty (not being sexist here, this is just fact), the ideal male body is less talked about. Many say that the ideal male form has already been found. I've been told that da Vinci found it when he drew the famous Vitruvian Man, but from what I've found Leonardo only meant to set skeletal standards -- he didn't even take thickness, let alone muscle size, into account. I've also come across the theory that the human body should fit the golden ratio (no, despite much speculation, da Vinci did NOT use the golden ratio when constructing the Vitruvian Man). Steve Reeves at the time the pictures in the following article were taken apparently fits this ratio almost on the dot. Please tell me, does he look ideal to you? (How to Build the Ideal Male Body | Muscle For Life) Not in my opinion.
> 
> The only compelling pieces of what I believe to be true ideal male proportions are portrayed through Greek sculpture. The canons of proportions by which these statues were made are best shown through a Roman copy of the destroyed Doryphoros,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> representative of Polykleitos' canon, and a Roman replica of Lysippos' demolished Apoxyomenos,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> representative of Lysippos' canon. Eugen Sandow,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> famous 1800s strongman, thought similarly. He developed what he called the "Grecian Ideal." His goal was to look as much like a Greek statue as possible, and he used supposed measurements and ratios he found from measuring Greek statues to develop it (Sculpting the Body of a Greek God - The Man The Myth). Sandow apparently took measurements based off the wrists of the statues and made ratios it to other measurements of the body. I can't find anything explaining as to how he came up with his theory, most likely because his daughters burned many of his possessions after his death because of suspicion of his supposed homosexuality. But I've also read that Greeks proportioned their statues according to the size of their distal phalanges, (third bone in the pinkie) (The Canon of Polykleitos on JSTOR)(make an account -- it's free) not the wrist, which almost disproves Sandow's work.
> 
> Right now I'm trying to take apart the information from the late article to find width measurements and properties, but it's a cumbersome read and the illustrations are a bit confusing.
> 
> I posted this because I thought it was interesting, wanted to see other peoples' opinions, and am looking for research help. Please post your thoughts and any possible suggestions, and pm me if you'd like to help out further.


I am rather confused as to what you want to get from this thread. I think basically an "athletic" build would be considered ideal for men. I can't think of a time period where that wouldn't be so.


----------



## marblecloud95

cutiepatootie said:


> I am rather confused as to what you want to get from this thread. I think basically an "athletic" build would be considered ideal for men. I can't think of a time period where that wouldn't be so.


Shh...don't interrupt them, they're busy "researching" the ideal male physique.


----------



## Highbinder

marblecloud95 said:


> Shh...don't interrupt them, they're busy "researching" the ideal male physique.


Sorry for taking up space on your beloved forum. Please accept my apology. You might also want to figure out the correct use of the... "comma."


----------



## Highbinder

IDontThinkSo said:


> Seems I can't load the file, maybe it's too data-heavy for my pc. Did you save it in mm?


Thanks for bringing this to my attention. The link didn't work, but now it's fixed. You should be able to download it now. And I didn't save this file -- I found this online. But I would assume that, since it's a European statue in a European museum (the Louvre), it's in mm.


----------



## marblecloud95

Highbinder said:


> Sorry for taking up space on your beloved forum. Please accept my apology. You might also want to figure out the correct use of the... "comma."


woah grammar patrol


----------



## Highbinder

marblecloud95 said:


> woah grammar patrol


Silly me. I almost forgot how bad ass third grade level grammar is.


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Highbinder said:


> Thanks for bringing this to my attention. The link didn't work, but now it's fixed. You should be able to download it now. And I didn't save this file -- I found this online. But I would assume that, since it's a European statue in a European museum (the Louvre), it's in mm.


It could have been saved in inch or meter though ; I can't open it, sorry.


----------



## Highbinder

IDontThinkSo said:


> It could have been saved in inch or meter though ; I can't open it, sorry.


Strange. What program are you using?


----------



## IDontThinkSo

Not that strange, I use a 3rd party plug-in to load stls on sketchup and the computer itself is only optimized for sound treatment.


----------



## CoopV

Big penis! lol I'm jk. Funny how the Greeks thought the smaller the better...


----------



## Fumetsu

CoopV said:


> Big penis! lol I'm jk. Funny how the Greeks thought the smaller the better...


Sell yeah, they didn't wear a lot of armor so a smaller target was the next- best thing.


----------



## Kerik_S

Mine because I say so


----------



## Noctis

Mine is considered attractive due to slim midsection, not too narrow/not too wide shoulders, strong legs and thighs, a natural look as opposed to a body builder look, having an angular body, well proportioned biceps and triceps, not too big of a chest. I don't look traditionally manly body wise.


----------



## Kurt Wagner




----------

